# My First Handplane



## mrgaboo (Oct 27, 2014)

I am so Excited to buy a real handplane for the first time. I have a few really cheap ones from home depot that I have attempted to use in the past but after watching some videos on what a properly made and sharpened plane can do I am in love.

However this is completely uncharted territory for me as I am still a novice woodworker.

I have done many different projects most have been rough builds and only a few really nice pieces but I have really only used power tools and machinery (planer, jointer ect.)


Currently I have a budget of about 150$ (Although my Wife would rather I spend less) , I want a somewhat versatile plane but I really like the idea of a smoothing plane. Namely as I am really getting into making end grain cutting boards and have realized how helpful a plain would be and save me hours and hours of sanding.

*That being said, which plane should I start with?* I have been looking at the refurbished tools here http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale-2/ but I really have no idea what to pick.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A #5 Jack plane would probably be the best first plane id recommend. Does a decent enough job of everything, properly tuned of course, but endgrain is a tricky subject Usually for that you need something a little more specialized, generally a low angle plane of some sort. I know veritas makes a low angle jack plane with interchangeable blades that have an effective angle of anywhere between 25 to 55 degrees, but by the time you get the plane and a couple extra blades youre north of $300.

Personally, id check craigslist to see if you find an old, pre-wwii #5 if possible. Dont discount a beat up one, planes clean up easy and the old ones are usually better built than the cheaper new ones


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

note, timetestedtools is my site. I would recommend starting with a #3 or #4. Smoothing is typically what a beginner starts with in this day and age.

A #5 is a good all around plane, but its not the best for smoothing. 

But, if your getting into end grain cutting boards, a low angle plane would be the best option for end grain, and finding a good used one will be hard. Putting a 10 degree back bevel on a #4 would be the next best option.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I use a No 4 far more often than a No 5.I also don't see any significant advantage to a low-angle block plane over a conventional block plane.Absolute sharpness is much more significant than the amount of space immediately behind the cutting edge.If I were in the original poster's position,I would be looking for a sound No 4 and a No 9 1/2 or 60 1/2.I would then clean them and take particular care to sharpen them well and then the fun could start.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I would also say to start out with a No 4 smoother. However, as far as block planes go, a No 65 is by far the most used of my fleet. I prefer it over the 9 1/2, 18, 220, & 60 1/2 in pretty much every application.


----------



## mrgaboo (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies!

Sooo beginner question here... What do the numbers represent? Size? Or is it the model?

I really like the idea of buying a used tool, I'm trying to have the majority of my shop be sustainable.

Besides end grain what else is low angle really used for?

And would a #3 4 or 5 regular angle not do the job? Or would it just not do as easy of a job.

Sorry to have so many questions! I'm still totally new to hand planes.

Is there a guide on all things planes somewhere


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

All you could want to know about Stanley hand planes ;-)


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!

Sooo beginner question here... What do the numbers represent? Size? Or is it the model?

Both. A Stanley #4 is the same size as a Bedrock #604, or a Sargent 409 etc.

I really like the idea of buying a used tool, I'm trying to have the majority of my shop be sustainable.

The best plane most of the time IMHO.

Besides end grain what else is low angle really used for?

It can be used anywhere, but endgrain is where it shines.

And would a #3 4 or 5 regular angle not do the job? Or would it just not do as easy of a job.

Yes they would. 

Sorry to have so many questions! I'm still totally new to hand planes.

Is there a guide on all things planes somewhere


----------



## EdwardNYC (Dec 12, 2014)

Great question followed by great insights. Thanks everyone.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

If you keep it really sharp there is no reason why a No 3,4 or 5 won't work on endgrain.The challenge comes when you try to use them on a small piece as they will overhang by a lot at each end of the cut and the grip is further above the job than it would be with a block plane.With the correct technique and a sharp plane planing endgrain is not difficult and if you consider the honing bevel to be analogous to the seating angle if a low angle block plane,the geometry of the cutting edge is similar.Keep in mind that a fair amount of money is spent pushing low angle block planes by people whose business would suffer if everybody knew how to sharpen a smoothing plane and then use it on endgrain.


----------

